
Computer models show clear advantages in new types of wind turbines - rbanffy
http://eng.au.dk/en/news-and-events/news/show/artikel/translate-to-english-computermodeller-viser-klar-fordel-ved-ny-vindmoelletype-1/
======
dryndoragis
[http://eng.au.dk/fileadmin/_processed_/csm_schematic_0031322...](http://eng.au.dk/fileadmin/_processed_/csm_schematic_003132285c.png)

Schematic figure of (a) a single-rotor (SR) wind turbine and (b) a multi-rotor
(MR) wind turbine.

------
londons_explore
No image of the proposed design?

Are they considering a big metal frame with many smaller turbines mounted on
it?

~~~
thechao
One big rotor with one rotor on the tip of each blade? Or, what about 4
interlocking rotors, each facing a different direction—panoptirotor!?

